# Thanks for the 'reddie' TrailChaser



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

First one I ever got in 20 years on here...

Makes me right proud.......

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=279337

See you been around for a couple of months...Welcome


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Did he fill out and attach his "hurt feelings report" with that reddie?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Excuse my language Tort but ***** him.

Unless it was a mistake. I gave Ranch a reddie by mistake a couple of years ago. He was like what the hell son? Lol


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> First one I ever got in 20 years on here...
> 
> Makes me right proud.......
> 
> ...


What post was it?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim, you want me to round up the posse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sure you have more important things to worry about. Just keep on keeping on, don't let it/him get to you.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol, I just remembered I got a reddie because I said frying backstrap was a sin :ac550:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

boom! said:


> What post was it?


My post: (on the 9/11 Flight 93 thread)
"_I prefer the 'sounds good' version...
Conspiracies are a dime a dozen "_

His 'kiss' with the reddie;
_"Good job believing everything your masters tell you to believe."
_
Hell...I've made a lot of nastier posts than that...Some of them
probably deserved some reddies....

Oh, well....Carry on......:rotfl:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I've only sent one and it was because he (can't even remember his name) called you a name over nothing and really hacked me off.......I have him on ignore,so have no idea if he is even here anymore.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm sending you one just for the free publicity!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't give reddies often, but when I do it's usually to jc. Lol


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Tortuga, just give the word and I will release a harrassing reddie attack on him!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

jc said:


> Tortuga, just give the word and I will release a harrassing reddie attack on him!


Incoming.....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL... Easy, Boys...blood pressure is back down to normal...

Two wrongs ain't gonna make a right...

Back to our 'scheduled programming'...as they say......

Karma is a sumbish....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

There will be hell to pay if the jungleites get involved.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ya ain't living unless you can upset a Liberal every once and a while LOL Looks like The Turtle got him one hook line and sinker...might have him chasing his own tail wondering why all the reds in return.

I don't usually give out reds but after thinking for some time, decided giving them to Guides that don't know where to post their fishing reports LOL Makes me wonder if you would want to hire a guide that can not follow simple rules (same goes with the boat dealers). It's either they are not smart enough or can not read simple directions on where to post or they don't think they should respect the members and post in their forum. Oh and they whine and whine all the time


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

:ac550:


Tortuga said:


> First one I ever got in 20 years on here...
> 
> Makes me right proud.......
> 
> ...


Jeez, a newbie giving out reddies to Jimmy? That's ballsy. It'll be years before he gets a greenie catalog.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

mastercylinder said:


> :ac550:
> Jeez, a newbie giving out reddies to Jimmy? That's ballsy. It'll be years before he gets a greenie catalog.


If ever. Probably won't even get the Christmas card send out.


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> My post: (on the 9/11 Flight 93 thread)
> "_I prefer the 'sounds good' version...
> Conspiracies are a dime a dozen "_
> 
> ...


Tortuga - I gave you some green on the same post!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Take it for what it is*

A "Badge" of honor !!!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Reddies and Greenies are by far the stupidest thing on this site and should be done away with.

I'm going to give you another so you have a matching set.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

All I can say to him is, boy you done messed up now.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I think the concept of Greenies makes sense. But, I have NO IDEA how I have thousands/millions of them? What's with that?

Or, are Rep Power and Greenies different???

richg99


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

'cause we love you!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jc... Billphish calls!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

If you give 5 greenies in the month of October you get a honey ham sent to your front door for Thanksgiving .

Not sure about giving reddies though.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

richg99 said:


> I think the concept of Greenies makes sense. But, I have NO IDEA how I have thousands/millions of them? What's with that?
> 
> Or, are Rep Power and Greenies different???
> 
> richg99


Synonymous.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

sea sick said:


> If you give 5 greenies in the month of October you get a honey ham sent to your front door for Thanksgiving .
> 
> Not sure about giving reddies though.


You get a hard head in the mailbox.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sea sick said:


> If you give 5 greenies in the month of October you get a honey ham sent to your front door for Thanksgiving .
> 
> Not sure about giving reddies though.


You get a Hillary Clinton stroke-out tongue depressor for giving 5 reddies.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That guy doesn't understand that Mr. Jim is not a man to be messed with.

Unless of course he wants the wrath of all of 2CoolFishing on his arse !


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Tortuga*, I received my first ready also after all these years last month over something needing clarification. I guess these youngsters need to develop thicker skin...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

The first reddie I gave was to Real Time a few years ago for being too nice. :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> jc... Billphish calls!


Bill is just pulling my chain, Blake...

Nice shiny new 'green' from him.... thanks BF


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL... Easy, Boys...blood pressure is back down to normal...
> 
> Two wrongs ain't gonna make a right...
> 
> ...


. Two wrongs don't make a right, but a few hundred wrongs would really do wonders for the entertainment value of the situation... Ya gotta think about the larger picture and its contribution to this board, Jim..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Bill is just pulling my chain, Blake...
> 
> Nice shiny new 'green' from him.... thanks BF


I figured that


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

All a reddie means is "I dissaprove of this post"

I give Boom about a dozen a week!


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't pick on the turtle!!!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> First one I ever got in 20 years on here...
> 
> Makes me right proud.......
> 
> ...


Let's play the Red - Green Game.

A Green for the Mr. Tortuga.
A Red for the for that Trail fellow.
:dance::brew2: Red Green Game everybodys playing it.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

reba3825 said:


> Don't pick on the turtle!!!


He reminds me of my Granny.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

sea sick said:


> If you give 5 greenies in the month of October you get a honey ham sent to your front door for Thanksgiving .
> 
> Not sure about giving reddies though.


Empty box's of Hot Tamales.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I feel better now, at least Mont gives me mine and not some newb.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

richg99 said:


> I think the concept of Greenies makes sense. But, I have NO IDEA how I have thousands/millions of them? What's with that?
> 
> Or, are Rep Power and Greenies different???
> 
> richg99


. That's a result of different people being "worth" more on the rep scale; if those of us who are "maxed out" at 21 gazillion or whatever it is give you green or red, it has a lot more effect on you rep than the same green or red from a newbie.....As the noob in question is going to find out shortly..


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> The first reddie I gave was to Real Time a few years ago for being too nice. :rotfl:


And it was my first and only one I have ever received! I have lost so much sleep over it.:sarcasm

I still love you Ty. It was a reddie term of endearment! :rotfl:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Didn't know you'd never had a Reddie or I'd've popped that cherry long ago!!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

In fact, when I'm on my computer on Tuesday, I'm gonna give a Reddie to everyone who posts in this thread, just for fun.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> In fact, when I'm on my computer on Tuesday, I'm gonna give a Reddie to everyone who posts in this thread, just for fun.


Happy birthday (Belated) Shadman.If you give me a reddie, you will get a Red eye from me next time I see you! An image you can't erase from your brain.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks D Williams. richg99


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Who cares, it's the *****' internet.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I feel better now, at least Mont gives me mine and not some newb.


There's a difference between reddies and infractions, and if you are worried about 3 years ago, then you might be confused.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Mont said:


> There's a difference between reddies and infractions, and if you are worried about 3 years ago, then you might be confused.


Not worried at all Mont, I was trying to be funny... My punch lines must come across too well on the internet.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Lads and Lassies...let's call off the dogs.. Just got a very
nice apology PM from David.. All is well on both ends. Can't
put the toothpaste back in the tube unfortunately...
Let's press on and enjoy some football..

Water under the bridge...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> OK, Lads and Lassies...let's call off the dogs.. Just got a very
> nice apology PM from David.. All is well on both ends. Can't
> put the toothpaste back in the tube unfortunately...
> Let's press on and enjoy some football..
> ...


Watch Football????????

That's where I draw the line Mr. T, those over paid crybabies still playing a child's game decided to drop to a knee during the National Anthem today.

I spent the day building a workbench for my man cave, where I will spend time learning to clean my own reels and load my own ammo.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Well at least you know WE GOT YOUR BACK!!Anything else you need fixed?

Luv you!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Well at least you know WE GOT YOUR BACK!!*Anything else you need fixed?
> *
> Luv you!!


Well, Harriett..since you asked...I got a far back bedroom carpet
that my dawg has taken a liking to.. Are you any good at cleaning
dawg poop and pee off of a nice carpet.??? Man and beast alike seem
to develop these problems with age......:hairout:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I was going to say something but decided not to.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Billphish said:


> I was going to say something but decided not to.


Is 'Depends' the word you were looking for, BP...

I left myself wide open on that one.....:headknock


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

DanWrider likes to pass 'em out like candy too :rotfl: He's sensitive


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Said got YOUR back, not the pups backside!


----------



## EmergencyDoc (Jun 24, 2016)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Who cares, it's the *****' internet.


No kidding, what grade are we in?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't know you are, why you are here, but you DO NOT MESS with the Tortuga. We will send you to the emergency room to work on yourself!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> In fact, when I'm on my computer on Tuesday, I'm gonna give a Reddie to everyone who posts in this thread, just for fun.


It sucks not being able to give reddies from a phone or tablet. Why is this?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

EmergencyDoc said:


> No kidding, what grade are we in?


First world problem, that isn't even a problem.


----------



## EmergencyDoc (Jun 24, 2016)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Don't know you are, why you are here, but you DO NOT MESS with the Tortuga. We will send you to the emergency room to work on yourself!


Thanks for the chuckle:brew2::brew2:


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

jc said:


> It sucks not being able to give reddies from a phone or tablet. Why is this?


From my tablet you just got a little something. Check it out...


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

bill said:


> Ya ain't living unless you can upset a Liberal every once and a while LOL Looks like The Turtle got him one hook line and sinker...might have him chasing his own tail wondering why all the reds in return.
> 
> I don't usually give out reds but after thinking for some time, decided giving them to Guides that don't know where to post their fishing reports LOL Makes me wonder if you would want to hire a guide that can not follow simple rules (same goes with the boat dealers). It's either they are not smart enough or can not read simple directions on where to post or they don't think they should respect the members and post in their forum. Oh and they whine and whine all the time


Is it possible to identify the liberals and highlight their username in bold red?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> OK, Lads and Lassies...let's call off the dogs.. Just got a very
> nice apology PM from David.. All is well on both ends. Can't
> put the toothpaste back in the tube unfortunately...
> Let's press on and enjoy some football..
> ...


I bet he did. I heard he had been banned from fishing any bay south of Corpus.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

boom! said:


> I don't give reddies often, but when I do it's usually to jc. Lol


I have given exactly one. As a return favor to jc.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I pretty rarely give actual reddies, but every month or two I go ahead and give one to jc just to ensure that the button is still in working order..


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Fishtexx said:


> Did he fill out and attach his "hurt feelings report" with that reddie?


Someone need a document??










--------------

Don't ever hesitate to try something new. Remember amateurs built the ARK and professionals built the TITANIC.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

The new guys just don't understand. Each reddie cost you points that could have been used in the Greenie catalog to purchase great fishing gear and other nick nacks.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

For the benefit of some of our newer members... a "Reddie" is just internet slang for.......

"_You ignorant son of a baitch. How can you be so stupid.?
You obviously are not near as smart as I am..and you
offend everyone on the board..Now, shut the hell up...._"

.......Or something along these lines....:rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess I should play the but hurt song soon


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm still handing out reddies tomorrow to everyone. Just for fun.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> OK, Lads and Lassies...let's call off the dogs.. Just got a very
> nice apology PM from David.. All is well on both ends. Can't
> put the toothpaste back in the tube unfortunately...
> Let's press on and enjoy some football..
> ...


Wonder if he was getting death threats?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

First world problems.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

The internet....It's serious business.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> First one I ever got in 20 years on here...
> 
> Makes me right proud.......
> 
> ...


Don't pay any attention to the moron who gave you a "reddie". Some imbeciles have nothing better to do.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

At least we got to hear butt hurt blues again..


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> I bet he did. I heard he had been banned from fishing any bay south of Corpus.


I heard the ban was anything south of the San Bernard, but it may end up being anything west of the Sabine? :rotfl:


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Newbomb Turk said:


> At least we got to hear butt hurt blues again..


That was the best part. :rybka:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't give out reddies. I click and the only option is I approve. How do I fix it?

I want to give a reddie from time to time. Maybe to myself.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Won Hunglo said:


> The new guys just don't understand. Each reddie cost you points that could have been used in the Greenie catalog to purchase great fishing gear and other nick nacks.


^^^^^this^^^^^ exactly why I don't give out reddies ..... so how much longer do I have to wait for my catalogue? (seems like forever)

.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

The only Red Green I care about....


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> For the benefit of some of our newer members... a "Reddie" is just internet slang for.......
> 
> "_You ignorant son of a baitch. How can you be so stupid.?
> You obviously are not near as smart as I am..and you
> ...


Cornhusker red, have a fresh one.

:brew2:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I got one from one of my hands a few years back. I was like dude *** did you give me a REDDIE? He said he screwed up when the little window dropped down. I said I hope I don't screw up on your next raise!!! lol.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

TrailChasr has not made any friends yet... 

I remember back in the old days when we used to gang up and give someone Reddies until they had no reputation left..


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> I remember back in the old days when we used to gang up and give someone Reddies until they had no reputation left..


Internet Lives Matter


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Cornhusker red, have a fresh one.
> 
> :brew2:


Thanks for the Red bro! Now if I could only figure out what is wrong with my log in....LOL


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I'm still kinda baffled by the whole greenie/rep points deal and I've been on the site 18+ years.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

hoosierplugger said:


> I'm still kinda baffled by the whole greenie/rep points deal and I've been on the site 18+ years.


You obviously signed up for the wrong reasons. :rotfl:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

LouieB said:


> The internet....It's serious business.


I remember when you gave me a reddie Louie! 

Jim is the nicest man on the planet, someone certainly messed up!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

hoosierplugger said:


> I'm still kinda baffled by the whole greenie/rep points deal and I've been on the site 18+ years.


You older farts are supposed to give them to Millennials.............lets see if we can offend them for fun!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dammit CORNHUSKERS, that was my second one! Lol thanks birdie (that's buddy with a red dot drawl)


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Dammit CORNHUSKERS, that was my second one! Lol thanks birdie (that's buddy with a red dot drawl)


He wouldn't do that


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

dbarham said:


> He wouldn't do that


OYHW!!!:spineyes:


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Cornhusker red, have a fresh one.
> 
> :brew2:


How dare you "red" a man while he's down. :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Cornhusker red, have a fresh one.
> 
> :brew2:


LOL... You dirty Sum ****! I never had a reddie before you!

If there was such a thing as "rainbow points" I know you would have plenty... here is a gay dolphin in lieu of your rainbow points! :an6:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL... You dirty Sum ****! I never had a reddie before you!
> 
> If there was such a thing as "rainbow points" I know you would have plenty... here is a gay dolphin in lieu of your rainbow points! :an6:


Bwaaahhhaaahhhaaa.............Popped another cherry.

Want a fresh one??????

:brew2:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Bwaaahhhaaahhhaaa.............Popped another cherry.
> 
> Want a fresh one??????
> 
> :brew2:


What's really funny is that I went to give you one in return and accidentally gave you green instead!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I have so many reddies I thought they were good..


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL... You dirty Sum ****! I never had a reddie before you!
> 
> If there was such a thing as "rainbow points" I know you would have plenty... here is a gay dolphin in lieu of your rainbow points! :an6:


First reddie I received was from you for calling you a A4A:work:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> LOL... You dirty Sum ****! I never had a reddie before you!
> 
> If there was such a thing as "rainbow points" I know you would have plenty... here is a gay dolphin in lieu of your rainbow points! :an6:


If you look closely at it, it looks more like a pinkie than a reddie. I think Mont toned cornhuskys power down once that picture of him slurping down a swirlie girly margarita got posted. That gap toothed sucker can polish off them swirlies!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

DEXTER said:


> First reddie I received was from you for calling you a A4A:work:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
In need of attention and Sensitive....could be a real bad combination.
LOL


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't know what you guys are complaining about????


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

boom! said:


> I don't know what you guys are complaining about????


Dang!! Lol! A Friend of yours? Maybe he is color blind and meant green.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

boom! said:


> I don't know what you guys are complaining about????


Bwahahahahaa


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

boom! said:


> I don't know what you guys are complaining about????


Dang man! JC gives me more green than anyone else on the board. Should I be worried? :tongue:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Dang man! JC gives me more green than anyone else on the board. Should I be worried? :tongue:


I think we should be worried.
We all know his stance on politics ,religion, and same sex marriages

And he obviously likes you.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Dang man! JC gives me more green than anyone else on the board. Should I be worried? :tongue:


Not if you want to date him.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I think she stepped out for a bit.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

teeroy said:


> DanWrider likes to pass 'em out like candy too :rotfl: He's sensitive


Wouldn't you know it I got some more red. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Too easy with ol Dan around.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Well I received a second reddie from the same guy that gave the first to me for no reason, and then could not even clarify his reasoning. So all you long timers here like I that want to hand out some red to a newbie...his user name is 8weight out of Dallas...:slimer: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=295354


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

...and another newb starts up...welcome Wes with some red! http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=4327


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

bwguardian said:


> Well I received a second reddie from the same guy that gave the first to me for no reason, and then could not even clarify his reasoning. So all you long timers here like I that want to hand out some red to a newbie...his user name is 8weight out of Dallas...:slimer: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=295354


Lol. That dumbass has done it to me twice. I didn't return one just pm'd him calling my him a moron, er..... or something like that. Lol


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

*nomaspigtails*, have some green...give the moron some red...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

If you put him on your Ignore List, the reddie will go away. got a couple of dudes on my ignore list cause what they have to say is 

A) boring, 
B) gibberish, 
C) ignorant 
D) all of the above.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Man, you guys take this inter webs business seriously! 


Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

StinkBait said:


> Man, you guys take this inter webs business seriously!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


"Get a rope":texasflag


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> Man, you guys take this inter webs business seriously!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


I am with you on that, a bunch grown *** men whining about getting reddie. Bunch of pansies.


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> ...and another newb starts up...welcome Wes with some red! http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=4327


And, who are you calling a newb? Been on here longer than you, just don't feel the need to post as frequent as some.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wes said:


> I am with you on that, a bunch grown *** men whining about getting reddie. Bunch of pansies.


Who's whining? Another thread about this a couple of weeks ago. I think it's pretty funny. Lol


----------

